# Turn me on to some obscure music!



## knyfeknerd

We all have our favorite bands/artists that nobody else(like friends) appreciate or understand. 
Introduce me to something new, weird or funky that you hold dear. I'm into all types of music except for "new" country and pop-crap. I used to love hip-hop/rap too, but most everything that comes out now is God-awful!

Here's a few of mine:
Pinback 
San Diego's finest. I love every song by these guys. Super mellow and chill. I describe it as musical Valium.
[video=youtube;3h9QFXviJ2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h9QFXviJ2E[/video]

Band of Horses
Great stuff. Pretty mellow too. A majority of their stuff is in the "baby makin' music" vein, but is good listening if you're driving.
[video=youtube;Sh8OTO4wSMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh8OTO4wSMs[/video]

Atmosphere
If you like hip-hop and have a brain, this guy is the shiznit
[video=youtube;oMBMgxUw6YQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMBMgxUw6YQ[/video]

Built to Spill
guitar driven alternative rock. If you like Dinosaur Jr, you'll love these guys
[video=youtube;tRFOjLIl7G0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRFOjLIl7G0[/video]

Thanks, I can't wait to hear what weird stuff you listen too....


----------



## knyfeknerd

I figgered it out


----------



## Kyle

Cheap Girls

They got the whole 90s guitar driven alt rock thing going on. 
[video=youtube;6mIP_kjJeNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mIP_kjJeNs[/video]

Big Eyes

Female vocals, crunchy guitars. 
[video=youtube;wx6WrJSTvYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx6WrJSTvYg[/video]

Marked Men

[video=youtube;IJG1HE6_aYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJG1HE6_aYo[/video]


----------



## daveb

I don't know crap about music but I like the new avatar. Retired the Paula Dean puppet?


----------



## mr drinky

I'd be remiss if I didn't mention Gogol Bordello. They are coming out with a new album, but this song is from their last one. It is hard to describe Gogol Bordello, they are kind of a mix of immigrant gypsy cabaret punk. 

[video=youtube;x3hwPiHosFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3hwPiHosFY[/video]

Another artist I has been liking is Chuck Regan. If you are interested in what a punk rocker sounds like when he converts to alt/folk/country he is it. Geraldine is one of my favorites. He also sings under the name Rumbleseat.

[video=youtube;LsmAULca8a4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsmAULca8a4[/video]

John Grant has a great voice. 

[video=youtube;o0l5vyj0SXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0l5vyj0SXY[/video]

If you have gotten a little weary of Mumford and Sons, Matthew and the Atlas has a similar yet fresher folksy sound.

[video=youtube;v-aOlgZjHzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-aOlgZjHzs[/video]

I love Shearwater's Animal Life

[video=youtube;Tv7z-uyMeRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv7z-uyMeRc[/video]

Pennywise's version of Stand by Me is pretty different and fun. Note: at 1:30 it changes beat and lyrics are a bit explicit.

[video=youtube;iQ1ajf4cDlA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ1ajf4cDlA[/video]

Andrew Bird stuff. Privateers is the video, but Scythian Empires and a host of other songs are awesome too. 

[video=youtube;spad-NyE2HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spad-NyE2HU[/video]

This cover by Tracy Thorn and Jens Lekman is awesome, but the wife won't like it. 

[video=youtube;3yV8Ull5Vz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yV8Ull5Vz4[/video]

Alkaline Trio's acoustic version of Over and Out is cool. 

[video=youtube;mAEQgt_xgt4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAEQgt_xgt4[/video]

Last one, Saint Judes Infirmary's Goodbye Jack Vetrianno is one of my favorite songs of all time. 

[video=youtube;kREy2dbq1Ks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kREy2dbq1Ks[/video]

k.


----------



## Salty dog

My Homey, Big C. (Big dude with the glasses)

[video=youtube_share;_JoAMsXeu1g]http://youtu.be/_JoAMsXeu1g[/video]


----------



## Burl Source

[video=youtube_share;6bLOjmY--TA]http://youtu.be/6bLOjmY--TA[/video]
[video=youtube_share;BYE4CVhVkhw]http://youtu.be/BYE4CVhVkhw[/video]
[video=youtube_share;aQy5vKAaTuA]http://youtu.be/aQy5vKAaTuA[/video]
[video=youtube_share;I1wg1DNHbNU]http://youtu.be/I1wg1DNHbNU[/video]
[video=youtube_share;JQpghrLEYyE]http://youtu.be/JQpghrLEYyE[/video]


----------



## Korin_Mari

+1 for Andrew Bird.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Some oldies
Screaming Lord Sutch and Heavy Friends
British rocker, this album features Jimmy Page(produced by Page too), Jeff Beck, Jon Bonham, Noel Redding and Nicky Hopkins
[video=youtube;N1x6fkK4lKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1x6fkK4lKE[/video]


----------



## Bill13

I like female vocalist so I have to mention Tift Merritt, Kim Richey, and Patty Griffin. They all have a bit alt. rock country to them. 

Umphrey McGee - a free form rock band. 

+1 the Talking Heads. Their Brick box set in surround sound is amazing!!

+! Oingo Boingo Could anyone get away with a song titled "I like Little Girls" anymore? Their live album is pretty good.


----------



## Burl Source

[video=youtube_share;AEYN5w4T_aM]http://youtu.be/AEYN5w4T_aM[/video]
[video=youtube_share;g4-2onb62y8]http://youtu.be/g4-2onb62y8[/video]

Saw these guys several years ago at Hell's Kitchen. 
[video=youtube_share;CdhqVtpR2ts]http://youtu.be/CdhqVtpR2ts[/video]


----------



## Kyle

Mr. Drinky, you have great taste in music. I love Chuck Ragan; I've seen his band Hot Water Music over 20 times, including the time I flew to Florida to see their first reunion show back in 2008. I've also seen Chuck Ragan solo countless times. I used to see him all the time when he and his wife lived in LA and he was just getting the solo stuff going.


----------



## jayhay

Got some here for you, hope you enjoy 'em. I think Theory might like these if he see this 

[video=youtube;jj4csT4eviU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj4csT4eviU[/video]

[video=youtube;-pVHC1DXQ7U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pVHC1DXQ7U[/video]

[video=youtube;NHfWY0is3rE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHfWY0is3rE[/video]


----------



## Zwiefel

Lots of intersting stuff here...my Amazon music wishlist just got bigger.

Here are some of my favorite underappreciated/obscure songs/bands.

Aquabats...just a bunch of goofy colleges guys having a lot of fun making ska-fusion music...one of their classics:
[video=youtube;uIqLz6LqMsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIqLz6LqMsU[/video]

The Violent Femmes seem to be a rather underrated group, particularly for their work after the debut album. Here is a nice satrical piece from their sophmore effort, with video from a film school project:
[video=youtube;Lwj5_SNWYc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lwj5_SNWYc8[/video]

Not sure what category this guy falls in...but he's having a lot of fun making music:
[video=youtube;p0xWLahk86I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0xWLahk86I[/video]

Can't miss Judge Dread...the first non-Jamaican to have a reggae hit in Jamaica...and the most banned musical artist of all time...warning: HIGHLY suggestive lyrics:
[video=youtube;G_Tfxw21k5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_Tfxw21k5k[/video]

A bit of Leonard Nimoy speaking the Desiderata:
[video=youtube;vOX8YYK9Ln8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOX8YYK9Ln8[/video]

A bit of pre-nerdcore...M.C. Hawking doing "Entropy":
[video=youtube;5bueZoYhUlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bueZoYhUlg[/video]

A bit of sarcastic ska fusion from the Bay Area:
[video=youtube;DVKXuepj2UM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVKXuepj2UM[/video]

Of course there is the j-Pop surf music fusion of the 5, 6, 7, 8's...made famous by the Kill Bill scene with the Crazy 88's:
[video=youtube;7DJv0rx5g-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DJv0rx5g-c[/video]

Apocalyptica...the chello quartet that covers metal songs, here is Metallica's Fade To Black:
[video=youtube;x97f-_y93a0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x97f-_y93a0[/video]

Which of course brings up Iron Horse...bluegrass cover band...here is their version of Fade To Black:
[video=youtube;na5CNNXeuRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na5CNNXeuRU[/video]

The Asteroids Galaxy Tour...kind of euro-pop? This particular song came to my attention a Heineken commercial:
[video=youtube;x5h-LAvQDCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5h-LAvQDCQ[/video]

This is, to me at least, techno type music...one of the few that I like:
[video=youtube;U3i_AuNqTfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3i_AuNqTfU[/video]

The Breeders are another band that had a couple of big hits but seem to be generally underrated, here's a nice track from their Title TK album:
[video=youtube;e2QvjCrDhJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2QvjCrDhJ8[/video]

One of the best of the "southern rapp" genre, Bubba Sparxxx:
[video=youtube;kBnyDChSTy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBnyDChSTy4[/video]

Another under appreciated band, Cake, from their debut album:
[video=youtube;xUYh9z2efHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUYh9z2efHY[/video]

The absolutely brilliant combo of Shakti and John Mclaughlin doing a fusion of acoutic jazz and traditional Indian classical music:
[video=youtube;Z49]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z49[/video]

One of the founders of ska, Desmon Dekker:
[video=youtube;MikKkosT-O4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MikKkosT-O4[/video]

I'm going to stop scanning my collection now... 

If you enjoy any of these, I probably have more like it...


----------



## GlassEye

The Jason Domnarski Trio:
http://jasondomnarski.bandcamp.com/album/here-and-there

And the track that made me a fan:
http://jasondomnarski.bandcamp.com/track/g-unit


----------



## ecchef

[video=youtube;H9RAbi2xEvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9RAbi2xEvo[/video][video=youtube;5svIHnv3gxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5svIHnv3gxk[/video][video=youtube;1dvdPgaVCgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dvdPgaVCgI[/video]


----------



## scotchef38

There is a british band called King Blank that I love but their stuff is hard to find.


----------



## wellminded1

Some canadian hip hop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL9rZF4Z7Lk
one of my favorite tracks ever, before Kanye became KANYE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mco3xpXfnsU
some home town talent
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JYzp7wKhGQ


----------



## WillC

How about some Gorkys Zygotic Mynci
[video=youtube;H1FltwTC8Uk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1FltwTC8Uk[/video]


----------



## Don Nguyen

Some of the best instrumentalists here:

[video=youtube;GkL6hwj91UM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkL6hwj91UM[/video]
[video=youtube;5mYEwFGa7u0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mYEwFGa7u0[/video]


----------



## xdrewsiferx

[video=youtube;PJwo6bMKBaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJwo6bMKBaw[/video]


----------



## Zwiefel

xdrewsiferx said:


> [video=youtube;PJwo6bMKBaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJwo6bMKBaw[/video]



thats interesting....thanks for the share Drew!


----------



## xdrewsiferx

Its Finnish Folk Metal


----------



## Zwiefel

xdrewsiferx said:


> Its Finnish Folk Metal



I was just digging into that...didn't know there was such a thing...and I love folk and metal, so...winning!


----------



## jimbob

Good thread. Being a bit of a muso, it's a good way to get know you all a bit more. I have a broad taste but ill post some kiwi tunes when I get time!


----------



## stevenStefano

[video=youtube;1_-M4XCLEcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_-M4XCLEcQ[/video]

[video=youtube;QqB4YPcacdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqB4YPcacdo[/video]


----------



## Zwiefel

jimbob said:


> Good thread. Being a bit of a muso, it's a good way to get know you all a bit more. I have a broad taste but ill post some kiwi tunes when I get time!



"Kiwi tunes? that's a thing?" he asked excitedly.


----------



## Haggises

I don't always listen to Finnish Folk Metal, but when I do......
Actually, I really liked that.

The Sisters of Mercy, Valentine, from early 80s.
[video=youtube;23m3YYlYJac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23m3YYlYJac[/video]
More recent, Rasputina, like Apocalyptica use of cellos rather than guitars.
[video=youtube;u0mPVQEdQHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0mPVQEdQHU[/video]


----------



## Mike9

Lets see - original Captain Beefheart and the Magic Band, Ornett Coleman, Sun Ra, Sonny Sharrock, Harry Partch - I will think of more don't worry.


----------



## K-Fed

Seen Gogol bordello live at a very small venue. Increadible live show.


----------



## xdrewsiferx

One of my dream shows would be Gogol and Flogging Molly. 

I have seen both a number of times but together would be amazing! Kinda like when I saw NIN, Manson, and Bowie all at the same venue... man what a show. 

Last time I saw Flogging Molly my wife was 9 months preggo, so I guess it could be considered my daughters first show


----------



## Jmadams13

I saw Gogol with MCR under the Brooklyn bridge. First time I saw/heard them. It was awesome. Been hooked ever since.


----------



## K-Fed

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UEZA9hrJWKI[/video]


----------



## K-Fed

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S35URl6GJZE[/video]
Been to the g3 tour 4 times... Vai still blows my mind.


----------



## GlassEye

What I have bee listening to this week:
Marius Neset:
http://editionrecords.bandcamp.com/album/birds

Lake:
http://laketheband.bandcamp.com/album/giving-receiving


----------



## Whalebreath

[video=youtube;t0zLy2VB90A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0zLy2VB90A&list=AL94UKMTqg-9Ad7kPy3Lefchl92ACDZstK[/video]


----------



## shaneg

Some kiwi tunes.

Kora
[video=youtube;AhK09XlajUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhK09XlajUU[/video]
Shapeshifter
[video=youtube;C-Yx8VZvz1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-Yx8VZvz1M[/video]


----------



## toddnmd

Nice thread. I'm gonna have to check a bunch of these out.

Already mentioned are Kim Richey, Andrew Bird, and Umphrey's McGee--agree with all three.

Josh Joplin Group (Useful Music has a lot of good songs, here's one):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGpGb4VAw7c


----------



## toddnmd

It's a little hard to decide what's "obscure." But here are some others that I find a lot of folks don't know.

Jake Shimabukuro "Bohemian Rhapsody" on ukulele (perhaps not that obscure)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB3RbO7updc

The Necks (this is almost an hour long . . .)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaTyHFo3kns

Gjallarhorn - I Riden Så (Ye Ride So Carefully) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPR56PXiLqY

Chris Smither "I Am the Ride"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-xzD6wCiXs


----------



## dough

Don Nguyen said:


> Some of the best instrumentalists here:



i love this group of people... meaning you guys. such differing taste and people dont seem so closed in... for instance you dont say i love metal screw ska.
Hiromi is such a talent but beyond that she is really progressing as a teacher/band leader and writer.
still liked dave with screaming headless torsos.
this is screaming headless torsos in their hayday
[video=youtube_share;FAKhafsFslE]http://youtu.be/FAKhafsFslE[/video]

anywho don ill share a few of my favorite instrument players... hopefully the op will find some interest.

Felix Pastorius
Jaco must be proud.
[video=youtube_share;3vtE0tj8IzQ]http://youtu.be/3vtE0tj8IzQ[/video]

Esperanza Spalding
[video=youtube_share;s2wlZV6iap4]http://youtu.be/s2wlZV6iap4[/video]
I wish I got to talk to her more... Im sure thats how everyone feels about her though.

Johnny Vidacovich
If you like new orleans.
[video=youtube_share;OnKB0UYtXZc]http://youtu.be/OnKB0UYtXZc?t=5m35s[/video]

Christian Lindberg
If you like trombone
[video=youtube_share;Ohhrk9JX5T0]http://youtu.be/Ohhrk9JX5T0[/video]

Bela Fleck
who doesnt love banjo
[video=youtube_share;4sYgllgF7lc]http://youtu.be/4sYgllgF7lc[/video]

Gregoire Maret
harmonica
[video=youtube_share;IDNKSmDGHzw]http://youtu.be/IDNKSmDGHzw?t=2m40s[/video]

Adam Deitch
drummer
[video=youtube_share;m7nVlAUj3ik]http://youtu.be/m7nVlAUj3ik[/video]

laura mvula 
i wont put a link check her on youtube


----------



## Slypig5000

some home town flavor, In no real order...

[video=youtube;HgSLjlF4Qms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgSLjlF4Qms[/video]
[video=youtube;xe786nqgkF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe786nqgkF8[/video]
[video=youtube;rz47SXpbYdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz47SXpbYdw[/video]


----------



## dough

sorry one more

Mike Keneally
I only learned of him from seeing him play with Vai then learned he was in zappas band but he is 60 and probably better then ever.
[video=youtube_share;hEtZpLk1jjc]http://youtu.be/hEtZpLk1jjc[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

For some foreign music here are some of my recs. 

French. Les Ogres de Barback. Here are a couple of examples. 

[video=youtube;sGgScf8tm3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGgScf8tm3w[/video]

[video=youtube;dnQQOyhvyQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnQQOyhvyQ4[/video]

French. Les Petites Bourresttes. I love the song On Rigolera.

[video=youtube;1nKMB0WyH4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nKMB0WyH4E[/video]

I also like Têtes Raides. They and Les Ogres perform together a lot I believe. This is one of my favorites.

[video=youtube;NOSonZJpk68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOSonZJpk68[/video]


And if you want Serbian Gypsy music, aban Bajramovi&#263; (&#1064;&#1072;&#1073;&#1072;&#1085; &#1041;&#1072;&#1112;&#1088;&#1072;&#1084;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1115 is a legend -- probably one of the most influential Roma singers.

[video=youtube;rsiKLk7Kt84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsiKLk7Kt84[/video]

k.


----------



## Lucretia

Flim and the BBs:

[video=youtube;E7l8B-Uaur8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7l8B-Uaur8[/video]

Or Billy Barber without Flim:

[video=youtube;sJ2lODNh9j8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ2lODNh9j8[/video]


Saffire--the Uppity Blues Women

[video=youtube;g7UIegj-TzE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7UIegj-TzE[/video]


----------



## panda

this one gets me pumped http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWigCggVv2Y


----------



## Don Nguyen

dough said:


> i love this group of people... meaning you guys. such differing taste and people dont seem so closed in... for instance you dont say i love metal screw ska.
> Hiromi is such a talent but beyond that she is really progressing as a teacher/band leader and writer.



Man those are great. Esperanza has gotta be one of the most talented people I've seen out there. Maybe that might be the wrong wording, depending on how to define talent, but it just doesn't seem like it would be possible for most people to have such finesse and fluidity with an instrument. The way she sings and plays simultaneously is outrageous.

I think you'll really enjoy this one. It's possibly my favorite song from Dave Matthews, as I don't like most of his other stuff, but something about this one song is fantastic. Seems every jam of it is just special. He's got one with Victor Wooten too.

[video=youtube;3G1g0cO0ouA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G1g0cO0ouA[/video]


----------



## dough

nice choice don. performances like that lead to jeff coffin being invited to join the band when dave's sax player passed away.

futureman always blows my mind he is in the running for being one of the strangest yet talented guys out there.

also imo esperanza is in the same boat as christian mcbride talent wise. once your that good its hard to argue who is better just becomes a matter of taste.


----------



## mr drinky

I've been listening to Les Cowboys Fringants all day. 

[video=youtube;o3E7_pLykDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3E7_pLykDw[/video]

Another French group. 

k.


----------



## scotchef38

This is friends old band,they have just reissued 2 albums and can be found on spotify and i tunes.Never really got the praise they deserved.[video]http://m.youtube.com/?reload=7&rdm=04a5#/artist/ac-acoustics?&desktop_uri=%2Fartist%2Fac-acoustics[/video]


----------



## ecchef

[video=youtube;xdEAccE7BMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdEAccE7BMs[/video]


----------



## ecchef

[video=youtube;F-gGx_cKnFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-gGx_cKnFo[/video]


----------



## ecchef

[video=youtube;dLLolHS9oag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLLolHS9oag[/video]
This was our 'code' at my last stateside gig. 
When a party was finishing up, my dish crew would put this on and magically cold Coronas and shots of Patron would appear!
:angel2:


----------



## ecchef

[video=youtube;kduXWqn5_FM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kduXWqn5_FM[/video]


----------



## Chuckles

The original post featured Atmosphere. Is he famous? I didn't realize anyone outside Minneapolis knew who he was.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Chuckles said:


> The original post featured Atmosphere. Is he famous? I didn't realize anyone outside Minneapolis knew who he was.


People should know who he is!
He's got more lyrical talent in his turds than Kanye West has in his entire catalogue.


----------



## brainsausage

Stuff I've been into lately: Deerhunter, We are Wolves, Kaito, Tame Impala.

Stuff I'm always into: J-Dilla, Lootpack, The Kills, Madlib, Electric Wizard, Mf Doom, The Pixies, Mike Patton projects(Faith No More, Fantomas, Tomahawk, Mr. Bungle, etc.) 

There's a sampling of all of the above available on Spotify, btw...


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I love the RamJam video. Reminds me of a family reunion.


----------



## jayhay

Win? But for real, this is good.

[video=youtube;8Uee_mcxvrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Uee_mcxvrw[/video]


----------



## Drum N Baste

What are this? A music thread?

[video=youtube;9xsoCki4pTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xsoCki4pTk[/video]

[video=youtube;_sBZdSHAIZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sBZdSHAIZI[/video]


----------



## Talim

Daniel Johnston
[video=youtube;ICLXH8wdXhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICLXH8wdXhk[/video]

Dir En Grey
[video=youtube;nWQudjazE0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWQudjazE0o[/video]


----------



## apicius9

Here is one: a bit older but obscure and catching at the same time. Although, Daddy Yo Yo may disagree - these guys are Austrian (the one with the Alps, not the kangaroos  ).

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6GOCl6K8nJc[/video]

Stefan


----------



## TamanegiKin

Apologies, I can't seem to figure out how to embed video from my phone. 
Son Jarocho is always a great listen. 

http://youtu.be/cDqGs2jtFHc
http://youtu.be/KDNWGhuwdm4


----------



## stereo.pete

Check out Margot and the Nuclear So and So's
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AovtZ1Zxdw


----------



## mr drinky

So for those not familiar with my avatar, here is another one. 

k. 

[video=youtube;Wwj3svOlJwg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Wwj3svOlJwg[/video]


----------



## Don Nguyen

[video=youtube_share;nwAuLszbu68]http://youtu.be/nwAuLszbu68?t=45m20s[/video]


----------



## Zwiefel

I'm really coming around on Gogol Bordello....I think I'm going to have to buy some CDs.


----------



## mr drinky

I thought this was interesting. It is a new band (I presume) called San Fermin. This is off their first album.

[video=youtube;Q4ts5vdhP3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4ts5vdhP3o[/video]

k.


----------



## mr drinky

Just saw this today, Steve 'n' Seagulls. 

It is sort of a rip on Hayseed Dixie several years back where a bluegrass band played AC/DC songs, but this is a Finnish group with quite possibly the whitest skin on the planet playing AC/DC's Thunderstruck. 

k. [video=youtube;e4Ao-iNPPUc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4Ao-iNPPUc[/video]


----------



## Chuckles

The New Pornographers have a song on their new album called "Champions of Red Wine". It always makes me think of your house Mr. Drinky.


----------



## mr drinky

Chuckles said:


> The New Pornographers have a song on their new album called "Champions of Red Wine". It always makes me think of your house Mr. Drinky.



And you should see the red wine piling up these days. I just got my shipment of Denner in today too, and more rouge treats arrive every day. We need to have another knife and drink party sometime. 

k.


----------



## knyfeknerd

I'm down!


----------



## Oaken

Ween - 12 Golden Country Greats (the greatest weird album you'll ever hear, even if you don't like country)
[video=youtube;w7M3EEHYkJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7M3EEHYkJ0[/video]


----------



## Burl Source

Polyphonic Overtone Singing was a new one for me.
[video=youtube_share;vC9Qh709gas]http://youtu.be/vC9Qh709gas[/video]


----------



## jackslimpson

Luther Allison: I saw him 5 times in my life. He was an intense and gracious performer. I miss him dearly.

[video=youtube;PV8WJq6YweE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV8WJq6YweE[/video]

Bombino: saw him this year at Jazzfest. Very interesting guitar player.

[video=youtube;UJhWoBl271M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJhWoBl271M[/video]

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## ThEoRy

The Super Tragedy 
"Armed and Ready"

https://soundcloud.com/the-super-tragedy/armed-and-ready


----------



## mr drinky

The Ukrainians, Ty Zh Mene Pidmanula. You gotta love a song that has as its chorus "You deceived me, you let me down."

k. 

[video=youtube;-c1TJxUW5DQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c1TJxUW5DQ[/video]


----------



## Casaluz

If you do not know him already, Steven Wilson is one of the best contemporary musicians I know, one of my absolutely favorites and his music is among the one I listen most often... try this one:
[video=youtube_share;2Hp6lYx4Fvw]http://youtu.be/2Hp6lYx4Fvw[/video]


----------



## Casaluz

And this one is particularly haunting for me: Anathema - Untouchable
[video=youtube_share;XFo332Y5uIA]http://youtu.be/XFo332Y5uIA[/video]


----------



## panda

been jamming to this:
http://latenighttales.co.uk/product.php/264/late-night-tales-presents-automatic-soul
a mix by a member of groove armada combining soul and electro. in other words retro made hip.


----------



## nwdel

There's a DJ at a local college station I've been listening to for years named Craig Leve. Here are his Spinitron playlists


----------



## mr drinky

I've been digging Agnes Obel as of late. She's been more popular in Europe, but her Riverside song is my new vinyl favorite. Got some good play time last night. 

k. 

[video=youtube;vjncyiuwwXQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjncyiuwwXQ[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

I always loved this Ismael Lo song. Just popped up on my iPod. It was in the soundtrack to an Almodovar movie about 15-20 years ago, and the singer is from Senegal. 

[video=youtube;TI6XDlZ8YvM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TI6XDlZ8YvM[/video]

k.


----------



## mr drinky

I ran into the artist, Cate Le Bon, in some SXSW line up. I had never heard of her before, but she has a happy sort of relaxed sound and is Welsh. This video with a kid in it is pretty fukin cute too. 

k.

[video=youtube;TrU3jvj3K4Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrU3jvj3K4Y[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

Been loving Torres these last couple of days. 

[video=youtube;Ok7OiwfCaC8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok7OiwfCaC8[/video]

k.


----------



## knyfeknerd

One of DC's finest -Unrest
Saw these guys on this tour 21 years ago. Still got the T-Shirt to prove it.
[video=youtube;ZOSZwjrDpIk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ZOSZwjrDpIk[/video]
You've got to skip about a minute and a half for the music to start. 4AD -still a great label.


----------



## mr drinky

That's good stuff knyfe. I likey. 

So also just bought a ticket to the Torres show in Minneapolis about two months from now. Gotta love those $10 concerts. 

k.


----------



## Cheeks1989

I hate it and love it. And now you will probably hate me for it.
[video=youtube;vTIIMJ9tUc8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTIIMJ9tUc8[/video]


----------



## limpet

For the 8 bit geeks out there. Nerds rule! :biggrin:

[video=youtube;m1pchpDD5EU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1pchpDD5EU[/video]

[video=youtube;Jn2h6f1EO2k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn2h6f1EO2k[/video]


----------



## CaremeFraiche

Nothing like the classics, 

Watch "Space Is the Place (1974) Full Movie | Watch Sun Ra Full Movies" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/xQEPB2IFVBw


----------



## mr drinky

World Inferno Friendship Society came out with a new album this last November called This Packed Funeral. They got some members back in the band and I likey. A lot of people put them in the cabaret punk label, but they mix a lot of styles of music with a lot of instruments. Their Hallowmas show is on my bucket list. 

k. 

[video=youtube;mPh9UwySfxA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPh9UwySfxA[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

A very interesting music project.

[video=youtube;LL998ajnjN4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL998ajnjN4[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

Tim Barry. Ex punker gone folk -- sort of. Here is Dog Bumped. It's a good song, but be warned there is explicit language in the video. 

k. 

[video=youtube;4_WgSlAHKCc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_WgSlAHKCc[/video]


----------



## labor of love

Love me some Tim Barry. Ive literally seen atleast a 1,000 punk bands perform live in my life and the 3 times I saw Avail live ranks right near the top of best live performances ever. Amazing performers and cool down to earth guys.


----------



## mr drinky

labor of love said:


> Love me some Tim Barry. Ive literally seen atleast a 1,000 punk bands perform live in my life and the 3 times I saw Avail live ranks right near the top of best live performances ever. Amazing performers and cool down to earth guys.



Tim is going to be in Minneapolis on the 4th with Dillinger Four and Against Me! and a bunch of other bands. I talked my brother into going by telling him that I think Barry's outlook on life would appeal to him: live simple, have fun, don't work too much, and try do something meaningful with your life. 

k.


----------



## DSChief

Stumbled across this while surfing the net, kinda like Single malt. An acquired taste/ takes a while to get used to it.
[video=youtube;aiDNf8trWn8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiDNf8trWn8[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

The new Screeching Weasel song Attention!

[video=youtube;43qg_05om0E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43qg_05om0E[/video]


----------



## kuromaku

[video=youtube;2Mkw5iFWuwQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Mkw5iFWuwQ[/video]

Seen this guy several times in concert, and the sound is amazingly powerful.


----------



## chinacats

I could only find one of their videos, but I really like Scuber Mountain out of NoCal I believe...definitely different.[video=youtube;rk0xx1a0UiA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rk0xx1a0UiA[/video]


----------



## apicius9

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2JHu_HtMSv8[/video]

Fading out the weekend with a Beefeater Martini and Madeleine.

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

labor of love said:


> Love me some Tim Barry. Ive literally seen atleast a 1,000 punk bands perform live in my life and the 3 times I saw Avail live ranks right near the top of best live performances ever. Amazing performers and cool down to earth guys.



Tim was great. Really good show last night.

k.


----------



## Macilvaine33

They fit into the category of Bluegrass, but Nickel Creek is my all time favorite. Any song of theirs is great!


----------



## Bill13

I have been a fan of the Baltimore band Crack the Sky since the 80's. Rolling Stone gave their debut album was the best debut album of the year.

One of their best live songs is called ice, here is a version: [video=youtube;iSBnTqMrZME]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSBnTqMrZME"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSBnTqMrZME[/video]

They really start going about 4 minutes in and just keep going.


----------



## berko

i hope this hasnt been posted already, ronald jenkees:

[video=youtube;smE-uIljiGo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smE-uIljiGo[/video]

[video=youtube;LoFurLevE28]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoFurLevE28[/video]


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook

I haven't checked out every post yet, but I think this hasn't been posted

[video=youtube;kTp4gmi8Sb0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTp4gmi8Sb0[/video]


----------



## panda

this 

Late Night Tales Presents Automatic Soul (Selected and Mixed By Groove Armada's Tom Findlay)


----------



## ecchef

http://www.wfmu.org/table

Almost anything here.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

To some of the older people this might not seam obscure but I've been amazed how many people don't know this band. One of the greatest. [video=youtube;kb-yB4OxGBA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb-yB4OxGBA[/video]


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

If you're from DC you gotta love [video=youtube;_HeWITJ9eZ8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HeWITJ9eZ8[/video]


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

[video=youtube;sAHkfLoLy0A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAHkfLoLy0A[/video]Another one of my favorite artist. Can't sing anymore but is still the best bluegrass picker.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

[video=youtube;A4M2HzDOlMA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4M2HzDOlMA[/video]Two more greats.[video=youtube;HT4RainY-lY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT4RainY-lY[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

The Manx. They remind me of those street bands in France. Regardless, this video of theirs is uber absurd -- yet cool. 

k. 

[video=youtube;vdemkwO1H5Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdemkwO1H5Y[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth

I'll just leave this here...

[video=youtube;AYSu5j4keaU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYSu5j4keaU[/video]

If you don't want to get up and dance please check your pulse.


----------



## spoiledbroth

One more cut from the same album.

[video=youtube;8VLRcLgsUrQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VLRcLgsUrQ[/video]


edit: uno mas por favor

[video=youtube;DSWtG8ZWKfU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSWtG8ZWKfU[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

It's simple, but if you ever have a fight with your wife, yet need to go out and grill some food -- this is the song. 

Lunchblood by Sunshine State.

k.

[video=youtube;cY9tvGqkU3E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cY9tvGqkU3E&index=2&list=PLyJGNngQdUpCJrh_VOHrD4T1ZN8WW-_2m[/video]


----------



## labor of love

I cant stop listening to these guys. The drummer in this band is amazing.


[video=youtube;oc54HMcJJjw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc54HMcJJjw[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

A. Tom Collins from Colorado. The story behind the chorus is that he was really sick one day and asked his girlfriend to, "take me to the hospital,"but then he realized he didn't have health insurance so followed that up by saying "don't take me to the hospital." 

k. 

[video=youtube;Be9bJj3XDUk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be9bJj3XDUk[/video]


----------



## shownomarci

Tides from Nebula - Earthshine
[video=youtube;tb66hgi0LsY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb66hgi0LsY[/video]
A really relaxing album, just as most of the post rock stuff i really enjoy listening to it.


----------



## spoiledbroth

maybe obscure to some people... music to make babies to.

[video=youtube;wtUa-jo3-qE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtUa-jo3-qE[/video]


----------



## deltaplex

Came across them randomly, and have been making my way through their catalog:
[video=youtube;Z0b4Ga5WQkw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0b4Ga5WQkw[/video]


----------



## panda

hip hop over jazz beats
[video=youtube;DYeAzLMq1r8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYeAzLMq1r8[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;cU8HrO7XuiE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU8HrO7XuiE[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth

panda said:


> hip hop over jazz beats
> [video=youtube;DYeAzLMq1r8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYeAzLMq1r8[/video]



hey I remember these albums they were all really good actually!

on that note... thes 1 and the double k
[video=youtube;kVL2kFAjrX0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVL2kFAjrX0[/video]

sweet raggae toaster.


----------



## buttermilk

Some good stuff in here! Glad to see Death Grips get posted. Here's a range of things: maybe on the aggressive side, and probably NSFW, but it's all good music for kitchens. Th' Legendary Shack Shakers are friends of mine and I don't think enough people know 'em.
[video=youtube;d4OhRVn_b80]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4OhRVn_b80&feature=youtu.be[/video]
[video=youtube;2_NgkfRmUPk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_NgkfRmUPk&feature=youtu.be[/video]
[video=youtube;EIxRLtzS3aQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIxRLtzS3aQ&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## buttermilk

[video=youtube;CBC1h2D9rgw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBC1h2D9rgw&feature=youtu.be[/video]
[video=youtube;iSUjYCwXuDw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSUjYCwXuDw&feature=youtu.be[/video]
[video=youtube;_75uF2sRNp8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_75uF2sRNp8&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## buttermilk

[video=youtube;mlFHnITflQI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlFHnITflQI&feature=youtu.be[/video]
[video=youtube;B9MBAOVPF80]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9MBAOVPF80&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Dan P.

[video=youtube;rqtY-W5mLko]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqtY-W5mLko[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth

here is the one and only jhop producer jun seba who had passed away recently in an earthquake in nippon.

great composer, alot of his "hip hop music" (which is usually sampled) contained extensive original composition. This guy did the soundtrack for samurai champloo if anyone is into anime.

[video=youtube;vv8OkAqIR0A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv8OkAqIR0A[/video]


----------



## Zwiefel

Not sure how obscure these guys are, but they are among my favorites at the moment...

Perhaps my absolute fave ATM:
[video=youtube;sB6HY8r983c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB6HY8r983c[/video]

[video=youtube;Nz-OMn1o22Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz-OMn1o22Y[/video]

[video=youtube;dXjZeCL0C9o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXjZeCL0C9o[/video]


----------



## Zwiefel

ok, one more...just b/c it's so [email protected] good.

[video=youtube;6qWJPglDkB0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qWJPglDkB0[/video]


----------



## PolishAvenger

So, I did a stint as an Uber driver for a bit....gave the lead singer and his girlfriend a lift to a gig....not bad for Icelandic atmospheric shoe gazing post metal....if ya like that sorta thing.
[video=youtube;8oep9vIPrPQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oep9vIPrPQ[/video]

-Mark


----------



## Bill13

Not so unknown back in the day but mostly forgotten now. Unbelievable voice with a lot of range and nuance.

[video=youtube;uQhLNG-bsro]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQhLNG-bsro[/video]


----------



## Bill13

Listened to all the PMJ, great stuff! Her voice got me to post the Maria McKee.


----------



## Bill13

One more live. Can't resist a song with a Hammond B3 organ.[video=youtube;ystALTFm1t8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ystALTFm1t8[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

And some vintage J Church. Enjoy.

[video=youtube;uAKcCwSOJmM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAKcCwSOJmM[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

Maybe not super obscure but still great.

[video=youtube;bWwNmVcKpGg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWwNmVcKpGg[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

Spike Slawson covers songs with with his Uke.

k. 

[video=youtube;lW53xYP9NYY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lW53xYP9NYY[/video]

[video=youtube;rFcBaCakpqo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFcBaCakpqo[/video]


----------



## Bill13

Okay, something a bit rougher from The Butthole Surfers. A band from the early 80's that combined punk and metal in their own bizarre way.

[video=youtube;CNAkbbKycCM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNAkbbKycCM[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

Good one Bill. They symbolized everything my parents didn't want me to listen to. My church used to do that sh!t where they played records backwards to find hidden satanic messages. It was so silly. The butthole surfers were just too easy of a target. 

k.


----------



## Zwiefel

Oh wow, he was in Me First and the Gimme Gimmies. Great core-ska cover band. 



mr drinky said:


> Spike Slawson covers songs with with his Uke.
> 
> k.
> 
> [video=youtube;lW53xYP9NYY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lW53xYP9NYY[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;rFcBaCakpqo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFcBaCakpqo[/video]


----------



## Bill13

mr drinky said:


> Good one Bill. They symbolized everything my parents didn't want me to listen to. My church used to do that sh!t where they played records backwards to find hidden satanic messages. It was so silly. The butthole surfers were just too easy of a target.
> 
> k.



A friend of mine in HS was really into them, Black Flag, Sex Pistol's you get the picture. My parents thought he was a bad influence on me, which he was, but what can you do? We did have a lot of fun.


----------



## spoiledbroth

[video=youtube;bJ-CEoJWQJY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ-CEoJWQJY[/video]

today was a roni size kinda day but then I found this cool nobukazu takemura remix. "this track owns itself"


----------



## Bill13

Since we are in the Christmas season, or close to it, how about Sugar Plum Fairy by Tchaikovsky. Maybe the music isn't obscure but the instrument is - played on a glass harp.

[video=youtube;QdoTdG_VNV4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdoTdG_VNV4[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

The wife was just commenting on some the more curious albums of mine, and the Andrew Jackson Jihad made the cut with the Album title: "People Who Can Eat People are the Luckiest People in the World." 

This track 'People II: The Reckoning' is classic. If you can get past the a-tonal singing style, the lyrics past the 3-minute mark are great. 

k.

[video=youtube;gEsPBe_vfF0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEsPBe_vfF0[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

A little out of my normal genre, this is a beautiful song by John Moreland.

k. 

[video=youtube;7s-oZALFMZ8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s-oZALFMZ8[/video]


----------



## Bill13

mr drinky said:


> A little out of my normal genre, this is a beautiful song by John Moreland.
> 
> k.
> 
> [video=youtube;7s-oZALFMZ8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s-oZALFMZ8[/video]



Great recording, his voice reminds me of Steve Earle.


----------



## panda

freakin hilarious
[video=youtube;FrG4TEcSuRg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrG4TEcSuRg[/video]


----------



## banjo1071

Check out this great austrian band:

[video=youtube;9Ocyk0OgyWY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ocyk0OgyWY[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth

guess not obscure if you were coming of age in the nineties in certain circles...

[video=youtube;lx9-fjlh7Y4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx9-fjlh7Y4[/video]


----------



## Tobes

Bavarian brass band meets HipHop, Reggae, Punk, Techno and pretty much everything else...

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9PVMqEKcDro

Kind of like Oktoberfest on speed.

It you like it check out a full concert. These guys are truly awesome.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QioEJrbZXqY


----------



## Casaluz

I really like this band from Poland

[video=youtube_share;0HWv7YJtYCA]http://youtu.be/0HWv7YJtYCA[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

You know me. I'm takin' it back. The Arrivals:The Ballad of Lon Stokes. Amazing song.

k. 
[video=youtube;l6vDZ88qCzY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6vDZ88qCzY#post389357[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

The Vindictives -- Alarm Clocks. The perfect song sitting in an airport lounge. 

k. 

[video=youtube;ZPbQwM672NE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPbQwM672NE[/video]


----------



## Bill13

I had a roommate who was into these guys. Their shows were supposed to be pretty outrageous (that is how they dress for their shows) but sadly I never mad one. Not great music to me but I thought it might be funny to post, after all the OP doesn't say the music has to be good:laugh:.

[video=youtube;2NzA4XLjRaM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NzA4XLjRaM[/video]


----------



## ShaggySean

Nice I have a couple vindictives picture vinyls great band


----------



## spoiledbroth

this isn't technically a cover as merry clayton was the original female vox on the rolling stones cut.

She was also one of the female backups for Neil Young's Southern Man and does an outstanding soul version of the song.

Here is here solo cut of gimme shelter with her own backing (doesn't sound like blue eyed soul to me anyway)

[video=youtube;JR7BcfVuwc8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR7BcfVuwc8[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth

[video=youtube;el5d2iwHnMU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el5d2iwHnMU[/video]

thou shalt not regret turning on thine speakers to listen to this BIIIIIIG CHUUUUUUNE cut 18 years ago!


----------



## mr drinky

Bill13 said:


> I had a roommate who was into these guys. Their shows were supposed to be pretty outrageous (that is how they dress for their shows) but sadly I never mad one. Not great music to me but I thought it might be funny to post, after all the OP doesn't say the music has to be good:laugh:.
> 
> [video=youtube;2NzA4XLjRaM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NzA4XLjRaM[/video]



Hey, don't disrespect Gwar 

k.


----------



## spoiledbroth

[video=youtube;FWWgyeJGyH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWWgyeJGyH8[/video]


----------



## ecchef

This is pretty vintage.
[video=youtube;-8owbhQM_DE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8owbhQM_DE[/video]
[video=youtube;dvrQAHcvCu8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvrQAHcvCu8[/video]


----------



## brainsausage

ecchef said:


> This is pretty vintage.
> [video=youtube;-8owbhQM_DE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8owbhQM_DE[/video]
> [video=youtube;dvrQAHcvCu8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvrQAHcvCu8[/video]



I dig.


----------



## spoiledbroth

[video=youtube;idb-YlShggw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idb-YlShggw[/video]
by Boards of Canada


----------



## mr drinky

The song gets cut short in the first video, but listening to some Lifter Puller. The second video is surreal. They played the Jenny Jones show on daytime TV, but the advert/casting call at the end of the video is classic. 

k. 

[video=youtube;OCOhuXoAOBM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCOhuXoAOBM[/video]

[video=youtube;DQulI5RcfOs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQulI5RcfOs[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth

probably not obscure but hopefully everyone just stops and listens anyway.

[video=youtube;QFKKEeDshrc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFKKEeDshrc[/video]


----------



## Bill13

The Replacements, awesome stuff.

Lunch time around here sooo: [video=youtube;cxyuQZ8Dly4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxyuQZ8Dly4[/video]

Nothing great, but fun to watch.


----------



## spoiledbroth

[video=youtube;ptYBK9M1q20]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptYBK9M1q20[/video]

crusty:
[video=youtube;tVaPaJZnkaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVaPaJZnkaw[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth

[video=youtube;gLiDjgCYP_c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLiDjgCYP_c[/video]

[video=youtube;IpBjCyQafbY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpBjCyQafbY[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth

[video=youtube;zVoB8oum6Ec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVoB8oum6Ec[/video]

this song.


----------



## panda

[video=youtube;2M6Ym6yMY0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2M6Ym6yMY0c[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

panda said:


> [video=youtube;2M6Ym6yMY0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2M6Ym6yMY0c[/video]



That was oddly satisfying. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky

Here is a group from MSP. The lead singer is from Dark Dark Dark. It's the oft-covered Leonard Cohen song: Chelsea Hotel, but I just ran into this version this morning. 

k. 

[video=youtube;QCNeaQ6OJlI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCNeaQ6OJlI[/video]


----------



## Bill13

Don't know why this came to mind...[video=youtube;o6pPLeXsd9A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6pPLeXsd9A[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

Some blue grass, Old Man Markley. This song is about the fear of losing your mind...and Gary Busey. Now you have to listen to it.

k. 

[video=youtube;-S3fBgWLnYs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S3fBgWLnYs[/video]


----------



## jessf

[video=youtube_share;Sk6OsIncmsM]http://youtu.be/Sk6OsIncmsM[/video]

[video=youtube_share;ARFlqYwXbVQ]http://youtu.be/ARFlqYwXbVQ[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

Murder City Devils. 

k. 

[video=youtube;TzgLXWdAQas]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzgLXWdAQas[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth

[video=youtube;05-lHDD2AXU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05-lHDD2AXU[/video]

i dont like when they put the lyrics in the song but it just so happens those are the highest quality audio so... :eyebrow:


----------



## spoiledbroth

[video=youtube;UYjYgQX-Q0w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYjYgQX-Q0w[/video]

strickly 4 ma single knife nuts.


----------



## spoiledbroth

everybody wonders, "Where did Remy go?"

[video=youtube;Fw-6Lv0QC3A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw-6Lv0QC3A[/video]


----------



## Bill13

Eva Cassidy, was one of the best voices out there. This was recorded January 3rd 1996 at Blues Alley in DC; she paid for the recording out of her own pocket, at the time her day job was at a tree nursery. She is not at the top of her game because she had been dealing with a cold. .

She was diagnosed with melanoma a few months later and died in November that same year. [video=youtube;xXBNlApwh0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXBNlApwh0c[/video]


----------



## Bill13

spoiledbroth said:


> [video=youtube;UYjYgQX-Q0w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYjYgQX-Q0w[/video]
> 
> strickly 4 ma single knife nuts.



Can't beat those harmonies!


----------



## spoiledbroth

[video=youtube;u9PFdirq62o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9PFdirq62o[/video]

dev hynes lyric very nsfw


----------



## mr drinky

Bill13 said:


> Eva Cassidy, was one of the best voices out there. This was recorded January 3rd 1996 at Blues Alley in DC; she paid for the recording out of her own pocket, at the time her day job was at a tree nursery. She is not at the top of her game because she had been dealing with a cold. .
> 
> She was diagnosed with melanoma a few months later and died in November that same year.



I like Eva. Good feelings during a good time in my life too.

But I see your Eva and raise you a Scooby Don't. 

[video=youtube;shwr_1gPZiQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shwr_1gPZiQ[/video]


----------



## Bill13

I like that Scooby Don't, but I will have to raise you with Root Boy Slim's "Boogie Til You Puke"

[video=youtube;roC_JLOcnxE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roC_JLOcnxE[/video]


----------



## Nomo4me

From last years Hey Joe, Red Meat Opus

Fantastic album

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/1ghxckWVzkI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Gah! Never tried to embed a YT vid before


----------



## Bill13

It's not too hard. If you look at the icons and highlight the one that looks like movie film (or a double hung window) 2nd from far right a box pops up and you paste your YouTube link. 

Also, I always start by clicking the Go Advanced tab on the bottom right so I have the option of previewing my post. It's a good way to catch mistakes.


----------



## spoiledbroth

one man... AND HIS HONOURRRR~!

[video=youtube;oYKhK1aaVEQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYKhK1aaVEQ[/video]


----------



## ecchef

Here ya go....

[video=youtube;YeAp1fPt8Eg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeAp1fPt8Eg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeAp1fPt8Eg[/video]


----------



## ecchef

Or this:
[video=youtube;Qw3irJEapM4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw3irJEapM4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw3irJEapM4[/video]


----------



## andrew44

great instrumental 80's band from UK with killer drumming 
I get stuff done when I listen to this 

[video=youtube;WtAbgHLOBqQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtAbgHLOBqQ[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth

[video=youtube;XbyR4Tassww]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbyR4Tassww[/video]


----------



## Bill13

ecchef said:


> Or this:
> [video=youtube;Qw3irJEapM4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw3irJEapM4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw3irJEapM4[/video]



Showed this to the family - they were like - am I really seeing what I think I'm seeing. We all had a laugh.


----------



## Iggy

Anybody knows Sunn 0)))

A friend told me about how great they are live. Maybe a question of taste or something :whistling:

[video=youtube;vtnG6EHh1N4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtnG6EHh1N4[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

nobunny, blow dumb.

[video=youtube;m1CuYgTFncM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1CuYgTFncM[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

toys that kill, cold boys.

[video=youtube;dN8SsFE66wg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN8SsFE66wg[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

the beltones, garbage picker.

[video=youtube;UrSARv8ypxo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrSARv8ypxo[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

pears (the band), judy is a punk. ramones cover.

[video=youtube;iphMJfkiJxw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iphMJfkiJxw[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

Since there are a lot of vendors and pro chefs on this site, I imagine this song called 'Fcuk the Customer' will make you happy. 

k. 

[video=youtube;kx28L9r9TV4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx28L9r9TV4[/video]


----------



## Bill13

mr drinky said:


> nobunny, blow dumb.
> 
> [video=youtube;m1CuYgTFncM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1CuYgTFncM[/video]



The sound reminded me of Velvet Underground. Here is a nice version of my favorite song of theirs.[video=youtube;Q4AkDt_JRqk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4AkDt_JRqk[/video]


----------



## Dardeau

I hadn't thought about the beltones in years, yesterday told a story about how my band was supposed to play a show with them and I spent the show time in the hospital with kidney stones. Then I see this today. The world is weird.


----------



## mr drinky

Dardeau said:


> I hadn't thought about the beltones in years, yesterday told a story about how my band was supposed to play a show with them and I spent the show time in the hospital with kidney stones. Then I see this today. The world is weird.



That's awesome, minus the kidney stones of course 

I was spinning many, many times their 'On Deaf Ears' album a couple of days ago.

k.


----------



## Dardeau

That's about the time period this took place. My drummer brought me the single for "Naming My Bullets" on green vinyl that I still have.


----------



## DamageInc

Not super obscure but very good.

[video=youtube;tU1UmY6gSt8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tU1UmY6gSt8[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

Just saw these guys a couple nights ago. The Raging Nathans from Dayton OH. This song is called (This is not a) Love Song.

[video=youtube;df9NPg77XL4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=df9NPg77XL4[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth

[video=youtube;rlIUMfrJYYo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlIUMfrJYYo[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth

i dont care for these lyrics videos but it has the hq audio.

[video=youtube;1PQLoHJOPOI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PQLoHJOPOI[/video]


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Planned on recommending some really obscure hard EBM.

Unfortunately, one of the least obscure bands in that genre now features a carbon patina.

[video=youtube;jUJvNhf3REY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUJvNhf3REY[/video]


----------



## Bill13

spoiledbroth said:


> [video=youtube;rlIUMfrJYYo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlIUMfrJYYo[/video]



Spoiled, Wow April Wine! I had no idea anybody still remembered them. Big time favorite when i was in HS.


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;W_rC-495Z_A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_rC-495Z_A[/video]


----------



## Castalia

[video=youtube;20S_kwNb4rg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20S_kwNb4rg[/video]

The Sonics


----------



## spoiledbroth

Bill13 said:


> Spoiled, Wow April Wine! I had no idea anybody still remembered them. Big time favorite when i was in HS.


april wine are a canadian classic 

[video=youtube;DD7jl1koa3U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD7jl1koa3U[/video]


----------



## cyp450

[video=youtube;Um5elVtOg04]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um5elVtOg04[/video]


----------



## kuromaku

[video=youtube;BJgDLsssEOg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJgDLsssEOg[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

I saw Dog Party last night. They are a two sister group who are really young (20 and 18 I think), but they have already put out 5 albums. It is sort of throwback riot girrrrl pop punk, and I think they pull it of quite well. 

[video=youtube;GIn0SCdCu5I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIn0SCdCu5I[/video]

k.


----------



## limpet

mr drinky said:


> I saw Dog Party last night. They are a two sister group who are really young (20 and 18 I think), but they have already put out 5 albums. It is sort of throwback riot girrrrl pop punk, and I think they pull it of quite well.


Nice! I'm quite fond of that type of music. Last year I listened a lot to one-woman-band Colleen Green's album "I Want To Grow Up". Great album, but she doesn't seem to perform that well live - she needs to find a band to back her up... 

[video=youtube;O2VUAi-sIYM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2VUAi-sIYM[/video]

I like guitars, but I also like cute electronica, for example Computer Magic. Kawaii! :laugh:

[video=youtube;1dwNIuN9LN8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dwNIuN9LN8[/video]


----------



## limpet

Also, when it comes to women playing guitars (crude generalization I know, sorry, but I like women & I like guitars, so...), Mary Timony in all her different band incarnations is always a safe bet. But maybe not that obscure?

[video=youtube;cNWmF3SYzZI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNWmF3SYzZI[/video]

[video=youtube;IxODc65YMpM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxODc65YMpM[/video]


----------



## limpet

Ah heck, just one more girl with guitar, and this time a bit obscure/strange as well. At least her stage performance is. 

St. Vincent, saw her live last year. Cool guitar solo starts after 4:10.

[video=youtube;Nr_Y6eSOGUA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nr_Y6eSOGUA[/video]


----------



## malexthekid

Good quality Aussie Music here.


[video=youtube;z4Sr63_EDBc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4Sr63_EDBc[/video]

[video=youtube;vmDGrtgoY8Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmDGrtgoY8Y[/video]


----------



## Mucho Bocho

This may not be new to our European friends but I first heard it a year ago and didn't catch the lyrics until it was over, by then it was deep in my psyche. I dare anybody to listen to this song and not feel the same.

[video=youtube;lM7H0ooV_o8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM7H0ooV_o8[/video]


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

SKIP THIS entirely if WITTR-style black metal is not your thing.

SKIP to 30:59 otherwise 

[video=youtube;ITnEnj6OOWw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITnEnj6OOWw[/video] 

Note: Not my upload.


----------



## malexthekid

Mucho Bocho said:


> This may not be new to our European friends but I first heard it a year ago and didn't catch the lyrics until it was over, by then it was deep in my psyche. I dare anybody to listen to this song and not feel the same.



I love that song... So damn catchy. Love the tone on the guitar too. Nothing fancy just something about it.


----------



## Ydj32

Mood Robot, it's a relatively new band


----------



## Ydj32

oh, and The Hush Sound


----------



## mr drinky

limpet said:


> Nice! I'm quite fond of that type of music. Last year I listened a lot to one-woman-band Colleen Green's album "I Want To Grow Up". Great album, but she doesn't seem to perform that well live - she needs to find a band to back her up...



Good stuff. And yeah, I can see her needing a bit more back up live. 

Recently, I have been interested in a Minneapolis band of two Japanese guys called Birthday Suits, and Hideo (one of the members of Birthday Suits) also plays in a band called Bug Fix. 

https://bugfix.bandcamp.com/album/chocolate-nerve

https://recessrecords.bandcamp.com/album/spin-the-bottle-adult-party

[video=youtube;CSZoyLI8yYM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSZoyLI8yYM[/video]


----------



## limpet

For me, this week has been filled with the nostalgic synth sound from Minuit Machine. Late 80's, early 90's type of sound, the sound from my youth! :biggrin: Discovered them a couple of weeks ago, and also discovered that the band unfortunately broke up earlier this year. 

[video=youtube;lGfh_Z5b9Dk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGfh_Z5b9Dk[/video]


----------



## bennyprofane

This is great and touching stuff.

[video=youtube;09twDdItyeE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09twDdItyeE[/video]


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Benny, thank you for posting this video. Wow


----------



## bennyprofane

By the same guy, love the beat

[video=youtube;0HqvojD3dMA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HqvojD3dMA[/video]


----------



## ecchef

[video=youtube;BR2RVaXKQiE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR2RVaXKQiE[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth

real house rockin music yall 

[video=youtube;pT5wkWxBkP8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT5wkWxBkP8[/video]

maybe one of my favourite blues tunes, buT i think its actually originally by ray charles


... uno mas

[video=youtube;hq6GULGiad8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq6GULGiad8[/video]


----------



## ThEoRy

I now have about 20 songs in this album. Free streaming on Bandcamp. https://ricktheory.bandcamp.com/album/rhymes


----------



## jimmy_d

mr drinky said:


> Tim Barry. Ex punker gone folk -- sort of. Here is Dog Bumped. It's a good song, but be warned there is explicit language in the video.
> 
> k.
> 
> [video=youtube;4_WgSlAHKCc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_WgSlAHKCc[/video]



Glad to see some other Tim Barry fans out there! Great song too. There's a live version of Dog Bumped with Chuck Ragan singing guest vocals out there - pretty sweet.


----------



## jimmy_d

buttermilk said:


> [video=youtube;iSUjYCwXuDw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSUjYCwXuDw&feature=youtu.be[/video]



Th' Legendary Shack Shakers are incredible. Super underrated and original band!


----------



## jimmy_d

mr drinky said:


> pears (the band), judy is a punk. ramones cover.
> 
> [video=youtube;iphMJfkiJxw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iphMJfkiJxw[/video]



Just saw Pears a couple of months ago - they are friends of a good friend of mine. Seem like good dudes that put on a hell of a live performance!


----------



## jimmy_d

I've been listening to a good amount of alt-country/folk/bluegrass or whatever you want to call it lately. Here are a couple good ones to check out. 

Greensky Bluegrass - Windshield 
[video=youtube;jm27FHBAuRs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm27FHBAuRs[/video]

Trampled by Turtles - Alone
[video=youtube;ejfMrZQU3Eo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejfMrZQU3Eo[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth

[video=youtube;nnOTOje1XhE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnOTOje1XhE[/video]

one of my faves its actually matthew good band not matthew good by hisself.


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;RYtVf0wvPpc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYtVf0wvPpc[/video]

[video=youtube;qFfybn_W8Ak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFfybn_W8Ak[/video]

[video=youtube;wy9r2qeouiQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy9r2qeouiQ[/video]


----------



## ecchef

[video=youtube;EX0JQ0JZL7k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX0JQ0JZL7k"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX0JQ0JZL7k[/video]

Proof that Satan does exist.


----------



## spoiledbroth

[video=youtube;659pppwniXA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=659pppwniXA[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;bZwG2pjzUAo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZwG2pjzUAo[/video]

Better than the original.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

[video=youtube;zzVc-Lxqfyk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzVc-Lxqfyk[/video]

Hopefully not too un-obscure, given they did live gigs with ROTNS.

Actual song starts after confusing intro at 0:30. Every HxC cliche brilliantly reinterpreted, dead serious and tongue in cheek  And I love the video work.


----------



## LucasFur

Couple of songs i like to listen to occasionally. 

[video=youtube;vg52OSGmg7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vg52OSGmg7g[/video] 

[video=youtube;kk2Cq1dgKHY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk2Cq1dgKHY&list=RDkk2Cq1dgKHY[/video] 

[video=youtube;Fy-JdQmzVTs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy-JdQmzVTs[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth

[video=youtube;YmRzR0EhabU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmRzR0EhabU[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth

[video=youtube;4uD73765nt4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uD73765nt4[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;rog4I40Heko]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog4I40Heko[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth

[video=youtube;1DODN7V3jGo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DODN7V3jGo[/video]


----------



## Lars

DamageInc said:


> [video=youtube;rog4I40Heko]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog4I40Heko[/video]



Really awesome player, just the kind of guy to remind me why I gave up trying to make it playing guitar..

Lars


----------



## Dave Martell

This won't be considered obscure by blues enthusiasts but since I just recently discovered it (Hill Country Blues) I thought I'd share one of the greats with you guys....maybe he's new to you too?


[video=youtube;7lzpDwaxGk4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lzpDwaxGk4[/video]

[video=youtube;K_DOnKJ232M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_DOnKJ232M[/video]


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Good ones, if we're talking Blues musicians two come to mind

Snooks Eaglin and Junior Kimbrough. Beware, the latter will haunt you. 

https://youtu.be/YWV3oohvJ74

[video=youtube;lm06GowX3gU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm06GowX3gU&list=PLFC3E24402058A239[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell

Yeah Junior Kimbrough is something else, I just started listening to him too.

Off to check out Snooks Eaglin - thanks!


----------



## gaijin

Esbjörn Svenssons Trio, a great jazz band. Unfortunately they are not around anymore, since Esbjörn himself passed away in an accident back in 2008. 

[video=youtube;qxv-kjd0Qmc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxv-kjd0Qmc[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth

Dave Martell said:


> This won't be considered obscure by blues enthusiasts but since I just recently discovered it (Hill Country Blues) I thought I'd share one of the greats with you guys....maybe he's new to you too?
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;7lzpDwaxGk4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lzpDwaxGk4[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;K_DOnKJ232M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_DOnKJ232M[/video]



This guy is good, if you liked him you'll like hound dog Taylor (houserockers) and also junior Kimbrough


----------



## Dave Martell

spoiledbroth said:


> This guy is good, if you liked him you'll like hound dog Taylor (houserockers) and also junior Kimbrough




Ooo, another one to checkout, thanks!


----------



## limpet

Sometimes, I need my fix of Swedish soul. Emilia Amper.

[video=youtube;ybF2pRKHVtE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybF2pRKHVtE[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;lKWDC-6doeA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKWDC-6doeA&ab[/video]


----------



## Rubix3

[video]https://youtu.be/ELQUchKVt0s[/video]


----------



## Rubix3

[video=youtube;ELQUchKVt0s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELQUchKVt0s&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## mr drinky

Man, I have been absent with a capital effen A on this forum. Here is a song from an older punk band from DC. They used to tour with Fugazi. I saw them back in '96?? in Cleveland. 

[video=youtube;eMkUhH_J8Es]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMkUhH_J8Es[/video]


----------



## Oh_Toro

[video=youtube;phktiVZqUbQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phktiVZqUbQ[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth

[video=youtube;23GdGEzZPvE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23GdGEzZPvE[/video]


----------



## limpet

The Leonardo da Vinci of Music Machines: Wintergatan.

[video=youtube;UrhL_jBi2aA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrhL_jBi2aA[/video]


----------



## TheCaptain

limpet said:


> The Leonardo da Vinci of Music Machines: Wintergatan.
> 
> [video=youtube;UrhL_jBi2aA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrhL_jBi2aA[/video]



His marbel music video is an engineering masterpiece!


----------



## Badgertooth

spoiledbroth said:


> [video=youtube;1DODN7V3jGo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DODN7V3jGo[/video]



Spectacularly good choice


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;zXvX7JEe1fw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXvX7JEe1fw[/video]


----------



## Badgertooth

Pirates, An old gallows ballad and a big acid-drenched drop. Happy Friday

https://youtu.be/SpwSxHiiNSw

https://youtu.be/RdaWTC26DH8

https://youtu.be/hTGJfRPLe08


----------



## Dave Martell

vg:

[video=youtube;eFoj4Pp_5bU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFoj4Pp_5bU[/video]


----------



## Lars

[video=youtube;IHJdx0zB6vc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHJdx0zB6vc[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;8y1ROzCUpbU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y1ROzCUpbU[/video]


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

OK, you probably swore to get medieval on the first one saying "katatonia vibe"... and I'm running very fast now


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Palate cleanser for that:

[video=youtube;zZTmIImhvJs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZTmIImhvJs[/video]

(Like all neurosis songs, this one either speaks to you or tells you to get lost, and every of their songs has its own choice of listeners...)


----------



## Lars

[video=youtube;MM_G0IRLEx4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MM_G0IRLEx4[/video]


----------



## zetieum

gaijin said:


> Esbjörn Svenssons Trio, a great jazz band. Unfortunately they are not around anymore, since Esbjörn himself passed away in an accident back in 2008.
> 
> [video=youtube;qxv-kjd0Qmc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxv-kjd0Qmc[/video]



That.


----------



## Lucretia

An oldie rom Julie Brown:

If you closely in this one, you'll spot Jim Carrey and Damon Wayons.

[video=youtube;4Ol4oWChjzk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ol4oWChjzk[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;0XTo6bNmX2I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XTo6bNmX2I[/video]


----------



## SirNose

CaremeFraiche said:


> Nothing like the classics,
> 
> Watch "Space Is the Place (1974) Full Movie | Watch Sun Ra Full Movies" on YouTube
> https://youtu.be/xQEPB2IFVBw



+11


----------



## SirNose

Magma is one of my favorites that no ones ever heard of. 
If you want heavy go with MDK:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=23k0pCLLmuE
Or for something a little more dancey try Merci:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1aLZ3Zu4ySI

Sorry, I'm not hip to the embedding thing.


----------



## StonedEdge

Dave Martell said:


> Yeah Junior Kimbrough is something else, I just started listening to him too.
> 
> Off to check out Snooks Eaglin - thanks!



If you like Junior Kimbrough check out RL Burnside as well...also the Black Keys (I'm not a fan of them at all) have a really killer Jr Kimbrough cover album from years ago.


----------



## mr drinky

StonedEdge said:


> If you like Junior Kimbrough check out RL Burnside as well...also the Black Keys (I'm not a fan of them at all) have a really killer Jr Kimbrough cover album from years ago.



RL Burnside rocks.

k.


----------



## mr drinky

mr drinky said:


> RL Burnside rocks.
> 
> k.



But there is also RL Burnouts by The Falcon. 

k.again.[video=youtube;sz7NPdrY3pw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz7NPdrY3pw[/video]


----------



## StonedEdge

mr drinky said:


> RL Burnside rocks.
> 
> k.



Hell yes he does


----------

